# Nelson Continues To Struggle



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ORLANDO -- The 16 games Jameer Nelson missed with a knee injury weren't much of a problem for the Orlando Magic, but his return to the lineup can't really be called a solution.
> 
> Backup Jason Williams was far more instrumental in the Magic's 117-92 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks on Wednesday, as Nelson made only one of seven shots and was the only Orlando player with a negative plus/minus at minus-12 in his 23 minutes of playing time. Nelson is 10-for-35 from the field in four games since coming back from arthroscopic surgery for a turn meniscus in his left knee.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/dailydime/_/page/dime-091230/daily-dime


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Can we trade him for Andre Miller? But he is only 1 year younger than Jason Will?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This guy hasn't impressed me this season at all, and its sad that AJ has been taken out of the rotation because of him and of course sending Jwill to the bench.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Never was a big fan of Jameer, too short and not very high basketball IQ.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nelson was very overrated in my opinion. He has always been injury prone and besides the half season he played good, the guy has been a below average guard most of his career. 

Benching Alston and starting him instead in the Finals was a huge mistake in my opinion. Would the Magic have won the Finals? Maybe not, but he hasnt dont didly squat the help the team win.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Apologies to Nelson, dude is balling. Not an ideal point guard, but if he keeps hitting shots the way he has, Orlando will be hard to beat. Now if Lewis can start hitting shots consistently, this team is going to the ECF.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

This is the Jameer we know and love. He only knows how to play one way, which is aggressive scoring 1st, to open up his passing later... When Jameer is healthy and playing like he has these last few games, Orlando can beat anybody. ANYBODY. People will laugh in your face if you tell them this, but when Meer's confidence is flowing like this, he is a problem that needs to be dealt with. 

This is the Jameer im talking about when I said a healthy Celtics beating a healthy Magic team was not a no brainer. The cocky Celtics fans just like to pencil themselves in as if they're entitled to something. All i'm sayig is, since Jameer has been playing well like this, look how good this team is looking lately. Not saying any one player is better than another, but those ppl dont like to look @ both sides of the equation. They're blinded by the green tint, but Jameer can play a lil bit.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Jameer is a good point guard option. Definitely not a pass-first creator of a point guard but he can be very effective.

If Nelson could go 4-5 years without major injury problems Orlando could make a good, long run. Problem with Jameer is when he gets injured and missing training camp or game time he takes a really long time to work back into form. Whereas most guys might take a few games it seems like Jameer takes a couple months to get back to form. Great if he doesn't get injured but not so great if he does. Not sure why, maybe he just relies heavily on timing or maybe he doesn't keep himself in shape when he's not playing. But when he's healthy he's a good 2nd tier PG and a very efficient scoring one at that. He looks completely different now on that court than he did earlier in the year.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I think some of it's conditioning, but even more so, it's confidence. You see him now and he plays with an aggressive scoring mentality. He's looking for that little bit of space, and if you give he's gonna take the shot right away. 

Early in the year he would hesitate and maybe take that shot, but it would be out of rhythm, or he would not take the shot and then make a poor decision right after. It's just his confidence level is much better when he's scoring and attacking, and for him, scoring seems to lead to better decision making on the whole.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well the team, particularly the starters had to figure out each other. The chemistry is there right now.


----------

